# green tree frog questions



## JAS101 (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey all 
i am planning on buying a couple of green tree frogs tomorrow .
i have spent a part of today seting up a enclousre for them . atm the humidity is sitting on 70% but i see its slowly dropping back . i have used pete moss for substrate and i have a decent sized water bowl ready to go [ i havnt filled this yet ] i have 2 live plants in the enclousre . even when i mist the plants the humidity go`s up , but then it slowly drops off to 60% . i have a uv light and a small heat light . the enclosure temp is 25.5c and seems to hold it ok ..
how can i keep the humidity up without misting every few hours ?
would filling the large water bowl help? 
could i put a smaller container closer to the heat light to help with the falling humidity ?


----------



## bredli-sli (Jun 26, 2009)

mate once you putt the water in it should be okay thats why its not staying up all the evaperration dies off


----------



## JasonL (Jun 26, 2009)

GTF's don't need humidity, and do fine at normal room temps. They will happily eat in temps of around 18 degrees and above and can handle temps fine to around 10 degrees (even below that for short periods). One thing you need to take into account is that they are very messy, and their enclosure will need regular cleaning so set your encloure up to account for this. They usually trample live plants so use very hardy ones (like Devils Ivy). The absolute best way to set them up with minimal fuss and for veiwing pleasure (live plants ect) is a four + foot tank, undergravel filter, 4 inches of water covering the floor, logs built up with various plants growing off them. I had such a tank set up years back with a tree fern growing in it as well as various other plants, the filter did most of the cleaning, I just had to clean the filter and cut the plants back (that overgrew the tank quickly).


----------



## JAS101 (Jun 27, 2009)

yeah i have 2 live plants in there , now that the water bowl is full the humidity is resting at 70%


----------



## Geckogod (Jun 29, 2009)

all you need to do for GTF's is mist them maybe once a day, that keeps them happy, but being like GTF's are they usually just sit in water and you will need to change the water every two days or so with such a small bowl type thing compared to a half water half gravel tank like what I have set up


----------



## JAS101 (Jun 29, 2009)

Geckogod said:


> all you need to do for GTF's is mist them maybe once a day, that keeps them happy, but being like GTF's are they usually just sit in water and you will need to change the water every two days or so with such a small bowl type thing compared to a half water half gravel tank like what I have set up


 yeah my 4 GTF`s are doing great , i change there water every 2nd day and mist them every day . i give the plants a water and that helps with the humidity too.


----------



## Geckogod (Jun 30, 2009)

Great to hear, good luck and a word of advice, wear gloves when you pick up their mess ( the smell stays on your hands for a while)


----------



## JAS101 (Jun 30, 2009)

Geckogod said:


> Great to hear, good luck and a word of advice, wear gloves when you pick up their mess ( the smell stays on your hands for a while)


 thanks ill keep that in mind . 
it looks like i havve atleast 1 male cas it was crocking just before ... how hard is it to breed GTF`s ?


----------

